# Esquilo-vermelho (Sciurus vulgaris)



## Seattle92 (1 Out 2010 às 16:35)

> O esquilo-vermelho ou esquilo-vermelho-eurasiático (Sciurus vulgaris) é uma espécie de esquilo pertencente ao género Sciurus. É um roedor omnívoro que habita árvores, sendo muito comum por toda a Eurásia.
> 
> Em Portugal, o esquilo-vermelho desapareceu no século XVI, mas nos anos 1990 populações vindos da Espanha voltaram a colonizar o norte do país.[1] Na Grã-Bretanha e Irlanda os seus números têm decrescido, em parte devido à introdução do esquilo-cinzento americano (Sciurus carolinensis)[2] e também devido à baixa manutenção do seu habitat. O esquilo-cinzento foi também introduzido no norte da Itália, e há o risco de que também nessa região ocorra a competição com a espécie nativa européia.
> 
> ...



http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Esquilo-vermelho

Fica aberto o tópico do Esquilo. A ideia é termos um sitio onde se podem colocar todas as notícias que apareçam sobre este animal e continuarmos as discussões sobre a sua distribuição actual, que estão espalhadas por diferentes tópicos.


----------



## Seattle92 (1 Out 2010 às 16:59)

A distribuição indicada na wikipedia já está muito desactualizada.

A recolonização tem continuado com sucesso e o limite mais a sul da população deve andar pela linha horizontal que vai da Nazaré ao zona do Tejo Internacional.

Exemplos:

Nazaré (2008): http://oslugaresdoescritor.blogs.sapo.pt/422.html

Vila de Reis: http://www.cm-viladerei.pt/co.php?pp=cxaf

Vila Velha de Rodão: http://www.cm-vvrodao.pt/principal.php?cont=9&sub=31&letra=p&lg=1


----------



## duero (2 Out 2010 às 17:06)

Hablaba de Gran Bretaña, pero también escuche noticias de España donde la ardilla americana ya anda por el monte de El Pardo y no se si por zonas de las montañas de Madrid, cerca de El Escorial, y eso ya es naturaleza, muy influenciada por el hombre pero naturaleza, si.


----------



## Seattle92 (2 Out 2010 às 19:47)

Muito más notícias. 

Se o que está a acontecer em Inglaterra começa também no continente, o futuro do esquilo europeu pode estar em causa


----------



## Seattle92 (4 Out 2010 às 16:08)

> *Gun clubs compete in squirrel cull*
> 
> UN CLUBS throughout the country have been participating in a scheme to shoot “alien” grey squirrels which are blamed for the catastrophic decline in the population of native red squirrels.
> 
> ...



http://www.irishtimes.com/newspaper/ireland/2010/0106/1224261730231.html


Já se fazem concursos para ver quem consegue matar mais.

Incrível como um pequeno grupo que escapou conseguiu tornar-se uma ameaça tão grande. Só de pensar na quantidade de animais de "estimação" exóticos que existem por este país fora. São um desastre à espera de acontecer 


Também acho incrível os ambientalistas italianos estarem a fazer pressão para que não se faça um programa de erradicação dos esquilos americanos em Itália. 
Será que não sabem que espécies invasoras são uma das grandes ameaças à biodiversidade?
Querem condenar o futuro do esquilo europeu para proteger o esquilo americano???


----------



## Seattle92 (4 Out 2010 às 22:15)

*Atlas y Libro Rojo de los Mamíferos Terrestres de España*






http://www.mma.es/portal/secciones/biodiversidad/inventarios/inb/atlas_mamiferos/roedores.htm

Este mapa deve estar bastante desactualizado. 

Se em Portugal a recolonização que tem vindo a acontecer nos últimos 20 anos já chegou ao Tejo, pelo menos as regiões de fronteira de Castela-Leão e Extremadura com o nosso país, já devem ter populações consideráveis.


----------



## Pek (4 Out 2010 às 23:36)

Seattle92 disse:


> Este mapa deve estar bastante desactualizado.
> 
> Se em Portugal a recolonização que tem vindo a acontecer nos últimos 20 anos já chegou ao Tejo, pelo menos as regiões de fronteira de Castela-Leão e Extremadura com o nosso país, já devem ter populações consideráveis.



Una información importante (la pongo en este topic pero vale para todos los que se han abierto de fauna y está relacionado con todos los mapas españoles de distribución colgados): No en todas las provincias españolas se han realizado muestreos completos y suficientes sobre la existencia real de una especie. Es lógico: hay algunas más estudiadas y otras mucho menos (esa circunstancia varía con cada especie). Tengo el Atlas de los Mamíferos Terrestres de España de 2002 (el anterior al actual) y te lo dicen clarísimo: *En algunas especies de mamíferos las ausencias en determinadas regiones pueden deberse a muestreos incompletos o insuficientes  *.

 Sin ir más lejos y usando el mapa que has colgado sobre la distribución de la ardilla roja te explicaré el caso de Zamora como ejemplo. Según ese mapa sólo hay ocupadas en toda la provincia 10 cuadrículas UTM de 10x10 km. Pues bien, un estudio *más detallado y exhaustivo* de la propia SECEM (Sociedad Española para la Conservación y Estudio de los Mamíferos; colaboradora en la realización del Atlas y Libro Rojo) publicado en su propio boletín Galemys: Boletín informativo de la Sociedad Española para la conservación y estudio de los mamíferos, ISSN 1137-8700, Vol. 21, Nº. 1, *2009 * dice literalmente:

"Aunque estudios previos localizan a la especie en *10* cuadrículas UTM 10x10 km del centro, este y sur de la provincia, el presente trabajo aporta datos de presencia para un total de *39 cuadrículas nuevas*, localizadas principalmente en el oeste del área de estudio. De forma connjunta, con todos los datos disponibles, la especie se ha detectado en el *30,2 % de las cuadrículas UTM 10x10 km de la provincia*. Se sugiere la existencia de al menos dos núcleos poblacionales aparentemente independientes y con un posible diferente origen: a) el que ocupa la mayor parte del cuadrante NO (comarcas de Sanabria, La Carballeda, Aliste y Tábara) y las montañas del NE (Sierra de las Carpurias) y b) el que aparece en algunos puntos del S (Sayago), SE (comarca de Toro) y E (Tierra de Campos)."

 El estudio se titula "Aproximación a la distribución de la ardilla roja ("Sciurus vulgaris" Linnaeus, 1758) en la provincia de Zamora (noroeste de España)
Red squirrel ("Scirus vulgaris" Linnaeus, 1758) distribution approach in the province of Zamora (NW of Spain)". Y el autor es Javier Talegón.

 Es decir, un total de *49* cuadrículas ocupadas en Zamora (1/3 de la provincia que no es poco). Según el mapa del Atlas su presencia quedaría reducida a 10 cuadrículas, algo prácticamente testimonial...Según el mapa del Atlas en el oeste y noroeste de Zamora no habría ardillas, que realmente es donde más hay, con eso te lo digo todo. *Y esas nuevas cuadrículas no son por expansión reciente de la especie; las ardillas ya estaban ahí cuando se realizó el mapa del Atlas...*

 Y así con casi todas las especies (salvo para ciertas especies muy concretas, muy escasas, localizadas, protegidas y estudiadas, por todos conocidas). Nunca habrá menos superficie ocupada real de la que aparece "pintada" en el mapa del Atlas, pero prácticamente seguro siempre habrá más


----------



## Pek (4 Out 2010 às 23:49)

Fijaos en estos tres casos de distribución de mamíferos en Castilla-La Mancha:

Ouriço cacheiro (_Erinaceus europaeus_)

http://www.mma.es/portal/secciones/biodiversidad/inventarios/inb/atlas_mamiferos/pdf/1_Erinaceo.pdf

Gineto (_Genetta genetta_)

http://www.mma.es/portal/secciones/biodiversidad/inventarios/inb/atlas_mamiferos/pdf/61_carni.pdf

Rato-do-campo (_Apodemus sylvaticus_)

http://www.mma.es/portal/secciones/...b/atlas_mamiferos/pdf/Apodemus_sylvaticus.pdf

Lo dicho, fijaos en el mapa en la distribución en Castilla-La Mancha. Albacete está repleta 100% de cada una de estas especies y las restantes provincias manchegas bien poquito sin explicación de accidente geográfico, climatológico o antrópico y de diferencia de hábitats posible. Y más tratándose de tres especies abundantes, adaptables y ubicuas como son. Lo dicho, ausencias en esas otras provincias inexplicables. Parece que se tomaron más en serio y fue algo más detallado el estudio en la provincia albaceteña, ¿no?


----------



## Pek (5 Out 2010 às 18:35)

¡Mirad lo que he encontrado! 

 Un estudio de cuatro biólogos portugueses publicado en el boletín oficial de la Sociedad Española para la Conservación y Estudio de los Mamíferos (SECEM) titulado : *DISTRIBUCIÓN Y ASPECTOS ECOLÓGICOS DE Sciurus vulgaris EN PORTUGAL*

 Es un poco antiguo (de 2001) y desactualizado en su distribución reciente, pero muy interesante. En él explica la distribución "actual" (de 2001) de la ardilla en Portugal y la evolución de la recolonización y expansión poblacional.

http://www.secem.es/GALEMYS/PDF de Galemys/13 (NE) PDF/15. Ferreira (155-170).pdf

 Os pongo íntegro el resumen inicial:

" Después de cuatro siglos de ausencia, la ardilla (Sciurus vulgaris Linnaeus, 1758) volvió, en la década de los 80, a colonizar Portugal. Con el presente trabajo, se pretende dar a conocer la distribución actual de la ardilla en Portugal y la evolución de la recolonización y expansión poblacional. Se ha intentado igualmente determinar qué subespecie de Sciurus vulgaris ha recolonizado el país y se analizan los hábitos alimentarios de este roedor. La ardilla se distribuye por la totalidad de la región Norte del río Duero. La recolonización del Norte de Portugal ha sido el resultado de la dispersión de individuos de poblaciones de Galicia. Tras la entrada por el Noroeste del país, la ardilla se expandió rápidamente por la región Norte, debido a las buenas condiciones del hábitat, resultantes de repoblaciones recientes, en las
que se utilizó, sobretodo, el pino rodeno (Pinus pinaster). La importancia del pino rodeno en el regreso y expansión de la ardilla en Portugal es patente tras el análisis de la dieta de este roedor. De hecho, las semillas de esta conífera constituyen el alimento más consumido, con un porcentaje del 88%. Los ejemplares analizados de Sciurus vulgaris del Norte de Portugal, presentan características de la subespecie Sciurus vulgaris fuscoater, lo que concuerda con el hecho de que S. v. fuscoater sea la subespecie presente en la Cordillera Cantábrica, zona de donde se dispersaron los individuos que recolonizaron Galicia y posteriormente Portugal."

 Espero que os guste


----------



## Seattle92 (5 Out 2010 às 19:27)

Pek disse:


> Una información importante (la pongo en este topic pero vale para todos los que se han abierto de fauna y está relacionado con todos los mapas españoles de distribución colgados): No en todas las provincias españolas se han realizado muestreos completos y suficientes sobre la existencia real de una especie. Es lógico: hay algunas más estudiadas y otras mucho menos (esa circunstancia varía con cada especie). Tengo el Atlas de los Mamíferos Terrestres de España de 2002 (el anterior al actual) y te lo dicen clarísimo: *En algunas especies de mamíferos las ausencias en determinadas regiones pueden deberse a muestreos incompletos o insuficientes  *.



Obrigado pele informação.


----------



## Seattle92 (5 Out 2010 às 19:49)

Pek disse:


> ¡Mirad lo que he encontrado!
> 
> Un estudio de cuatro biólogos portugueses publicado en el boletín oficial de la Sociedad Española para la Conservación y Estudio de los Mamíferos (SECEM) titulado : *DISTRIBUCIÓN Y ASPECTOS ECOLÓGICOS DE Sciurus vulgaris EN PORTUGAL*
> 
> ...




Obrigado pelo link. Já conhecia esse estudo, é pena já ser antigo. Actualmente a espécie já ocupa metade do país. 

Uma parte interessante desse estudo é a dieta do esquilo vermelho. Ao contrário do que se podia pensar, os esquilos comem acima de tudo pinhas. 

Ás vezes pensamos nos pinhais como zonas pouco importantes em termos de biodiversidade (um bocado como os eucaliptais). Pelo menos no que se refere ao esquilo, os pinhais são zonas óptimas, melhor até que carvalhais, já que as bolotas duram poucos meses e pinhas há o ano inteiro. 

A partir do momento em que temos esquilos num pinhal, toda uma cadeia de biodiversidade pode nascer. Há vários carnívoros que se podem alimentar de esquilos: Martas, Doninhas, Arminhos, Toirões, Raposas, Gatos Silvestres, Genetas, Saca-Rabos, várias aves de rapina,... Até um Lobo ou um Lince não se devem importar de provar uma carne de esquilo de vez em quando . 
Ou seja, se até agora tínhamos os pinhais com pouca biodiversidade, a existência desta espécie pode atrair outros carnívoros. Se calhar actualmente, os pinhais do norte e centro do país já são zonas mais animadas do que podemos pensar 

É uma óptima notícia termos mais um animal que (tal como o coelho) pode ser a base de alimentação de *vários* carnívoros. Talvez este regresso do esquilo a Portugal ainda não tenha tido o interesse que podia ter em termos de comunidade cientifica, mas penso que já estaria na altura de se fazer uma análise do impacto que a existência desta espécie está a ter nas várias espécies de carnívoros da nossa fauna.


----------



## Pek (7 Out 2010 às 15:12)

Fijaos en la variedad de la dieta de la ardilla:

- Según el Atlas y Libro Rojo de los Mamíferos Terrestres
"El alimento básico en Iberia son las semillas de los pinos. Las avellanas, zarzamoras, hayucos, bellotas, nueces, hongos, caracoles y larvas de cerambícidos aparecen en la dieta otoño-invernal de la especie en Navarra. En Sierra Nevada se ha observado en cambio el consumo de cortezas de álamos y de brotes de inflorescencias de almendros y pinos."

- Según la Guía de Mamíferos de España (Volumen II), de Juan Carlos Blanco. Una publicación imprescindible, por cierto.
"Comen fundamentalmente frutos y semillas. Los piñones constituyen la base de su dieta. Se ha calculado que que una ardilla consume diariamente 40 g. de piñones, que corresponderían a una utilización de 114 a 143 piñas. En pinares homogéneos las ardillas trabajan las piñas allá donde las encuentran; en cambio, en pinares jóvenes suelen buscar una plataforma o comedero, habitualmente nidos de urraca u horquillas de árboles. En las provincias de Granada y Almería, las piñas de pino carrasco parecen ser las preferidas por la especie, seguidas de las de pino marítimo y, finalmente, las de pino albar y pino laricio. Durante el otoño aumenta el consumo de los frutos, bayas y hongos que maduran en esta época. Por ejemplo, en Navarra las ardillas consumen un 25% de avellanas, un 15,5% de zarzamoras y hasta un 20% de hayucos. Las nueces y las bellotas también forman parte de su dieta otoñal. En Sierra Nevada la ardilla consume asimismo la cara interna de las cortezas de los álamos y los brotes de las inflorescencias de pinos y almendros. A veces también captura insectos y *huevos de pajarillos*, aunque se trata de alimentos esporádicos. En Navarra, sin embargo, se ha observado un consumo importante de caracoles y larvas de cerambícidos."

Se nota que en el Atlas han utilizado de bibliografía a este último autor (la Guía de Mamíferos es anterior).


----------



## Seattle92 (7 Out 2010 às 15:44)

Seattle92 disse:


> É uma óptima notícia termos mais um animal que (tal como o coelho) pode ser a base de alimentação de *vários* carnívoros. Talvez este regresso do esquilo a Portugal ainda não tenha tido o interesse que podia ter em termos de comunidade cientifica, mas penso que já estaria na altura de se fazer uma análise do impacto que a existência desta espécie está a ter nas várias espécies de carnívoros da nossa fauna.



Encontrei um artigo que já faz uma pequena referência a esta nova situação. Parece que atrás dos esquilos vieram as Martas. Um animal que também (possivelmente) tinha desaparecido do nosso território e que há cerca de 20 anos começou a aparecer.



> Existe também outro factor muito importante que afecta directamente a vida da espécie, a expansão do esquilo-vermelho. "É conhecido na Europa do Norte e Centro como uma das presas principais da marta. Esteve praticamente extinto em Portugal até à década de 80, altura em que começou a haver uma recuperação. Não sabemos até que ponto a marta está a corresponder a esta expansão."


http://dn.sapo.pt/inicio/ciencia/interior.aspx?content_id=1421262&seccao=Biosfera


----------



## Seattle92 (19 Out 2010 às 18:03)

> *New Hope For The Red Squirrel*
> 
> ScienceDaily (Oct. 22, 2008) — A new study says free-living red squirrels are mounting an immune response to the squirrelpox viral disease. A number of red squirrels are immune to squirrelpox viral disease, which many believed would lead to the extinction of the species, scientists have discovered.
> 
> ...



http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2008/10/081016124528.htm

Bela notícia.

Com esta imunidade e programas sérios de erradicação do esquilo americano, pode ser que ainda haja esperança para a espécie nas ilhas britânicas. E não nos podemos esquecer que o que aconteceu nas ilhas poderia ser uma amostra do futuro no continente.


----------



## Seattle92 (19 Out 2010 às 18:12)




----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (26 Out 2010 às 23:13)

Fotos de esquilo na minha aldeia, creio ser o vermelho:

















_Em plena aldeia, no Bairro do Souto, lá andava o D. Esquilo à procura de alimento e, aquelas ameixas “caranguejas” estavam mesmo a pedi-las…_

*Blog Fidalgos de Paradela*

Eles andam aí!


----------



## Seattle92 (27 Out 2010 às 09:53)

Está mais acastanhado do que vermelho, mas é um _Sciurus vulgaris_ 

Eles vão mudando o tom da pelagem durante o ano.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (30 Out 2010 às 18:45)

Mais foto na minha aldeia:











_Castanho, felpudo e saltitando de árvore em árvore, eram características de um esquilo . Aproximei-me lentamente sem afugentar o bicho e, como de facto, tirei as minhas dúvidas . Era um esquilo ! Andava ele a saltar de amieiro em amieiro no ribeiro aos pinheiros . Acompanhei-o durante algumas dezenas de metros, ribeiro acima . Era esquivo e mais rápido do que o tempo em que eu demorava a focar a criaturinha . Bem... mas lá consegui !_

*Blog Fidalgos*

http://fidalgosdeparadela.blogspot.com/2010/10/que-bichinho-e-este.html


----------



## Seattle92 (2 Nov 2010 às 17:54)

Depois de alguns séculos de interrupção, aí está mais um duelo de volta aos bosques portugueses 


Este video é espanhol, mas não interessa


----------



## MSantos (13 Abr 2011 às 12:04)

No fim de semana passado quando estava a passear a minha cadela na Mata do Estádio Nacional (Oeiras) encontrei diversas pinhas roídas, que tenho quase a certeza que é obra de esquilos.

A Mata do Estádio Nacional está completamente cercada de prédios e outras Construções a toda a volta, por isso acho pouco provável que os esquilos do Parque Florestal de Monsanto conseguissem chegar ao Estádio Nacional, acredito mais que alguém os tenha lá ido introduzir


----------



## belem (13 Abr 2011 às 18:19)

Sim, alguém pode ter lá ido reintroduzi-los. Mas as pinhas também podem ter sido abertas por cruza-bicos ( que existem nessa zona) ou por roedores mais pequenos do que o esquilo.
O único corredor ecológico significativo que conheço nessa zona, é o do Rio Jamor e suas margens.
Mas não me parece que haja grandes hipóteses de haver colonização assim tão rápida desde Monsanto, pois o Rio Jamor, não passa por Monsanto.


----------



## Seattle92 (13 Abr 2011 às 19:27)

^^
Esse corredor poderia ligar à Matinha de Queluz, mas também aí tenho a certeza que não existem esquilos. Os milhões de bolotas de Sobreiro que estão no chão desse parque são uma coisa indescritível. 


Quanto às pinhas, tenho ideia de ter visto num site uma forma de distinguir que tipo de animal tinha roído determinada pinha. A forma como fica uma pinha roída por um esquilo é diferente do "trabalho" feito por um outro roedor ou uma ave. 

A ver se encontro essa explicação


----------



## belem (13 Abr 2011 às 19:43)

Seattle92 disse:


> ^^
> Esse corredor poderia ligar à Matinha de Queluz, mas também aí tenho a certeza que não existem esquilos. Os milhões de bolotas de Sobreiro que estão no chão desse parque são uma coisa indescritível.
> 
> 
> ...



Sim, é verdade que existe uma ligação entre as margens do Rio Jamor e a Matinha de Queluz ( apenas separados por uma estrada e um muro).
Tenho estudado alguma da fauna dessa floresta espectacular e confirmo que a quantidade de bolotas excedentária é impressionante.
Talvez um dia se combine com alguns dos membros aqui do forum que possam estar interessados, em fazer uma visita a essa floresta e semear algumas das bolotas que se estão a estragar à sombra de muitos dos seus sobreiros centenários...
Nem precisava de ser um encontro oficial de membros do forum,  podia ser apenas  uma iniciativa particular.

Relativamente às pinhas, sim, claro que existem diferenças, mas pela descrição fornecida não é possível discernir esse aspecto... Só com fotos.


----------



## MSantos (14 Abr 2011 às 02:30)

Posso estar enganado mas acredito mesmo que foram esquilos a roer as pinhas, de qualquer das formas, quando voltar a Lisboa, (neste momento estou em Bragança) vou voltar à mata do Estádio Nacional e vou tentar recolher algumas das pinhas roídas, vou tirar fotos e publica-las aqui pode ser que algum de vós saiba dizer se foram esquilos ou não a roer as pinhas


----------



## Seattle92 (14 Abr 2011 às 10:22)

^^
Também fiquei curioso. Qualquer dia também passo por lá para investigar


----------



## Seattle92 (14 Abr 2011 às 10:29)

belem disse:


> Tenho estudado alguma da fauna dessa floresta espectacular e confirmo que a quantidade de bolotas excedentária é impressionante.
> Talvez um dia se combine com alguns dos membros aqui do forum que possam estar interessados, em fazer uma visita a essa floresta e semear algumas das bolotas que se estão a estragar à sombra de muitos dos seus sobreiros centenários...



Nem imaginas as centenas de bolotas que já apanhei por lá e espalhei por outros sítios, nomeadamente serra de Sintra e Monsanto. É um desperdício a quantidade de bolotas que apodrecem naquele terreno.

Neste momento tenho num vaso quatro pequenos sobreiros de bolotas que apanhei lá. Queria transferir para um sitio definitivo lá para o Outono, mas as raízes estão a crescer tanto, que parece que vou ter de antecipar essa plantação 

A matinha de Queluz não parece ser muito rica em mamíferos. Pelo menos dá ideia que se houvessem muitos roedores talvez não se acumulassem assim tantas bolotas. Em Monsanto isso seria quase impossível.

Muitas dessas bolotas nem apodrecem, muitas conseguem germinar e criar pequenos sobreiros. O problema é que aquele sobral é tão concentrado que não há grande espaço para novas árvores. Muitos desses pequenos sobreiros acabam por não ter grande futuro.

Em vez de centenas, acho que no próximo Outono vou lá com sacos recolher uns bons milhares e espalhar em zonas onde haja espaço para novas árvores.


----------



## Seattle92 (14 Abr 2011 às 14:03)

Para quem não conhece a Matinha de Queluz, seguem uns exemplos:


----------



## belem (15 Abr 2011 às 20:42)

Fizeste muito bem.
Eu também já apanhei milhares de bolotas e já as semeei.
A Matinha de Queluz ainda está em bom estado ( até pode ser catalogada como climácica), só tem umas ou outras exóticas ( pitósporos) que deviam ser retiradas já e em seu lugar,  plantados sobreiros.


----------



## MSantos (16 Abr 2011 às 15:45)

Deixo aqui uma foto das pinhas roídas tirada à pouco quando fui passear a cadela


----------



## Seattle92 (27 Abr 2011 às 15:31)

Tinha impressão de ter lido em algum lado que a forma como esquilos roíam as pinhas era diferentes dos outros roedores.

No caso dos esquilos a pinhas ficavam mais como os exemplos que se seguem:











Ou seja, a pequena parte que não fica roída é a ponta final da pinha e não a inicial como nas tuas fotos. 

Não tenho grande certeza disto, ou se as pinhas são roídas sempre da mesma forma. Mas tenho ideia de a maior parte das pinhas em Monsanto ficarem neste estado.


----------



## MSantos (29 Abr 2011 às 01:01)

Então o animal terá roído as pinhas? Os coelhos acho que não o costumam fazer, existem alguns coelhos na Mata do Estádio Nacional, já os vi algumas vezes. Terão sido os coelhos


----------



## Seattle92 (29 Abr 2011 às 10:14)

Não sei. Terão sido ratos?

Outra forma de identificar se um local tem esquilos é procurar por pequenos buracos na terra, com um montinho de terra ao lado.

É realmente uma situação muito característica, o parque de Monsanto está cheio deles. 

Os esquilos são conhecidos por enterrarem as sementes na terra para comerem mais tarde. O problema é que muitas vezes se esquecem dos sitios onde esconderam a comida. O resultado é que com isso ajudam à geminação de muitas arvores


----------



## Seattle92 (7 Mai 2011 às 18:42)

Passei pela Mata do Estádio Nacional, na encosta oposta ao estádio. Não encontrei nenhum esquilo, nem vi grandes indícios da sua possível presença. No entanto encontrei alguns dos tais buracos que tinha falado no post anterior.







Numa determinada área de pinhal, haviam uns quantos buracos deste tipo. Agora se foram esquilos a fazê-los...


----------



## MSantos (7 Mai 2011 às 21:07)

Seattle92 disse:


> Passei pela Mata do Estádio Nacional, na encosta oposta ao estádio. Não encontrei nenhum esquilo, nem vi grandes indícios da sua possível presença. No entanto encontrei alguns dos tais buracos que tinha falado no post anterior.
> 
> Numa determinada área de pinhal, haviam uns quantos buracos deste tipo. Agora se foram esquilos a fazê-los...



Os coelhos também fazem buracos desse género, e existem alguns na mata, já os vi varias vezes


----------



## Seattle92 (10 Set 2011 às 18:27)

Já aqui tínhamos falado na Matinha de Queluz e hoje encontrei lá umas pinhas roidas daquela forma típica dos esquilos (e junto aos buracos tb típicos deles).







Mesmo assim não estou muito convencido, já lá fui tanta vez e nunca vi nenhum e tb só vi uma pinha roída desta forma. É possível que outras espécies tb as "descasquem" desta forma (a parte final da pinha não fica roída).


----------



## Seattle92 (18 Set 2011 às 19:08)

Seattle92 disse:


> A distribuição indicada na wikipedia já está muito desactualizada.
> 
> A recolonização tem continuado com sucesso e o limite mais a sul da população deve andar pela linha horizontal que vai da Nazaré ao zona do Tejo Internacional.
> 
> ...



Bem, já passou sensivelmente um ano desde que abri este tópico. Durante o ano a "reconquista" do esquilo continuou mais para sul e entretanto encontrei uma nova referência que já coloca a espécie uns bons km mais a sul que a anterior.

Se a referência anterior era a Nazaré, entretanto encontrei uma indicação de que os esquilos já são vistos na parte sul do Parque Natural das Serras de Aire e Candeeiros. Foi visto especificamente na zona de Alcobertas.  

http://www.biodiversity4all.org/index.cfm?event=getps&urln=/waarneming/view/56668210

Como é óbvio são boas notícias, não só a espécie continua a sua expansão mais para Sul, como colonizou mais um parque natural. Parque esse muito fraquinho em termos de mamíferos diga-se de passagem (com a honrosa excepção dos morcegos).

A tal linha horizontal que ia da Nazaré até à zona de Vila Velha de Rodão já baixou cerca de 20km no litoral do país. E no interior? Será que os esquilos já passaram o Tejo e já andam pelas zonas de Niza, Castelo de Vide?


----------



## Lisboa001 (18 Set 2011 às 21:14)

Seattle92 disse:


> Bem, já passou sensivelmente um ano desde que abri este tópico. Durante o ano a "reconquista" do esquilo continuou mais para sul e entretanto encontrei uma nova referência que já coloca a espécie uns bons km mais a sul que a anterior.
> 
> Se a referência anterior era a Nazaré, entretanto encontrei uma indicação de que os esquilos já são vistos na parte sul do Parque Natural das Serras de Aire e Candeeiros. Foi visto especificamente na zona de Alcobertas.
> 
> ...



Passo os verões em castelo de vide, e nunca vi nenhum esquilo ou indicios de presença de esquilos... Mas quem sou eu 
Tambem pode ser que tenham ido para outras áreas da serra que rodeia castelo de vide, pois eu faço sempre o mesmo percurso


----------



## F_R (21 Set 2011 às 12:30)

Há uns tempos aqui na zona de Abrantes passou me um animal a frente do carro e mal saiu da estrada subiu um pinheiro com uma grande velocidade, uma cauda grande. Disse a uns colegas que seria um esquilo, será que podia mesmo ser? É que nunca mais o vi e passo lá todos os dias


----------



## Dan (21 Set 2011 às 13:05)

F_R disse:


> Há uns tempos aqui na zona de Abrantes passou me um animal a frente do carro e mal saiu da estrada subiu um pinheiro com uma grande velocidade, uma cauda grande. Disse a uns colegas que seria um esquilo, será que podia mesmo ser? É que nunca mais o vi e passo lá todos os dias



É bem provável que tenha sido um esquilo.


----------



## Seattle92 (21 Set 2011 às 13:44)

F_R disse:


> Há uns tempos aqui na zona de Abrantes passou me um animal a frente do carro e mal saiu da estrada subiu um pinheiro com uma grande velocidade, uma cauda grande. Disse a uns colegas que seria um esquilo, será que podia mesmo ser? É que nunca mais o vi e passo lá todos os dias



Pela descrição parece ser e a zona de Abrantes segue a tal linha horizontal de expansão da espécie, de que falava há uns posts atrás.

É bem possível que comecem a aparecer casos desses com mais frequência


----------



## Lousano (21 Set 2011 às 14:02)

Há 4 dias atrás em Miranda do Corvo vi algo semelhante e pensei no mesmo, mas com uma lanterna verifiquei que era uma enorme ratazana (nunca pensei que trepassem árvores).


----------



## Seattle92 (21 Set 2011 às 14:05)

^^

Mas as caudas são bem diferentes


----------



## F_R (21 Set 2011 às 14:14)

Seattle92 disse:


> Pela descrição parece ser e a zona de Abrantes segue a tal linha horizontal de expansão da espécie, de que falava há uns posts atrás.
> 
> É bem possível que comecem a aparecer casos desses com mais frequência



Pode não ser relevante, mas é só para informar que era no concelho de Abrantes mas já a sul do Tejo

Não sei se esta informação servirá para alguma coisa


----------



## Lousano (21 Set 2011 às 14:15)

Seattle92 disse:


> ^^
> 
> Mas as caudas são bem diferentes



São sim, mas ao passarem em grande velocidade, a percepção que se tem é apenas do tamanho do animal e ter cauda visível.


----------



## Seattle92 (21 Set 2011 às 15:12)

F_R disse:


> Pode não ser relevante, mas é só para informar que era no concelho de Abrantes mas já a sul do Tejo
> 
> Não sei se esta informação servirá para alguma coisa



Claro que é!!! Bom saber que já passaram o Tejo. Os grandes rios são sempre barreiras relevantes para espécies como estas. 

É uma excelente notícia já termos esquilos a sul do Tejo. Não seria na área de Lisboa que fariam a travessia de certeza 

Mas será que há vestígios na zona? Pinhas roídas por exemplo. Ou buraquitos escavados no chão com cascas de pinhões ou bolotas por perto. 

Já agora, o animal que viste era vermelho acastanhado? Há outros mamíferos com caudas grandes e felpudas que facilmente subiriam a árvore e que ao longe podem dar a ideia de poder ser um esquilo. Por exemplo animais da família das doninhas.


----------



## Mjhb (22 Set 2011 às 20:09)

Hoje vi um no Parque Aquilino Ribeiro em Viseu, mas nunca no Fontelo, que acho ser um local perfeito para esta espécie...  Era de tom alaranjado


----------



## Seattle92 (23 Set 2011 às 10:09)

Interessante, vendo no google earth (não conheço muito bem Viseu), o parque Aquilino Ribeiro situa-se bem no centro da cidade e sem nenhum corredor ecológico (ou pelo menos uma boa fileira de árvores) a ligar ao exterior ou a outros parques. Para lá terem chegado os animais andaram uns bons quarteirões pelos passeios ou telhados de Viseu.

É muito positivo ver os esquilos a ocuparem muitos parques e jardins no meio das nossas cidades, pelo que sei no norte já é bastante comum. É sem dúvida uma mais valia para esses espaços. Dá uma vida diferente e atrai mais visitantes (nomeadamente crianças).


Só em Lisboa é que não há maneira dos esquilos saírem do parque de Monsanto para outras zonas da cidade... 
Já sugeri à Câmara de Lisboa que façam transferências de alguns animais para os vários jardins que a cidade tem (Estrela, Parque Eduardo VII, Bela Vista,...), mas responderam-me que os animais são selvagens por isso só o ICNB poderia fazer alguma coisa do género.


----------



## Seattle92 (25 Fev 2012 às 18:41)

Uma pergunta para quem visita o parque de Monsanto em Lisboa. Têm visto esquilos?

Há cerca de 6 meses que não vejo nenhum, quando anteriormente via quase sempre que ia ao parque.

Será que aconteceu alguma coisa? Uma epidemia ou coisa do género?


----------



## Santos (25 Fev 2012 às 20:00)

Encontrei este video no youtube postado em Setembro de 2011.
Retrata o aparecimento de um esquilo (bem gordinho de passagem) na zona de Tomar

[ame="http://youtu.be/p53xRgoNgvM"]http://youtu.be/p53xRgoNgvM[/ame]


----------



## Santos (25 Fev 2012 às 20:15)

Seattle92 disse:


> Interessante, vendo no google earth (não conheço muito bem Viseu), o parque Aquilino Ribeiro situa-se bem no centro da cidade e sem nenhum corredor ecológico (ou pelo menos uma boa fileira de árvores) a ligar ao exterior ou a outros parques. Para lá terem chegado os animais andaram uns bons quarteirões pelos passeios ou telhados de Viseu.
> 
> É muito positivo ver os esquilos a ocuparem muitos parques e jardins no meio das nossas cidades, pelo que sei no norte já é bastante comum. É sem dúvida uma mais valia para esses espaços. Dá uma vida diferente e atrai mais visitantes (nomeadamente crianças).
> 
> ...



Poderá ser uma situação normal, não sei ... sei sim que nos países a norte no Inverno tendem a ficar mais tempo nas "tocas" onde se conservam "mais" quentes.


----------



## Seattle92 (25 Fev 2012 às 21:08)

Santos disse:


> Encontrei este video no youtube postado em Setembro de 2011.
> Retrata o aparecimento de um esquilo (bem gordinho de passagem) na zona de Tomar



Parece que foi ali parar e não sabia mt bem como sair


----------



## Seattle92 (25 Fev 2012 às 21:10)

Santos disse:


> Poderá ser uma situação normal, não sei ... sei sim que nos países a norte no Inverno tendem a ficar mais tempo nas "tocas" onde se conservam "mais" quentes.



Suponho que estejas a responder à questão dos esquilos de Monsanto (fizeste quote de outro post).

Nos outros Invernos sempre os tenho visto por lá, por isso não me parece que seja por aí. Hoje então com 20º C à tarde...


----------



## Seattle92 (27 Fev 2012 às 17:58)

Bem, tentei investigar um pouco a situação, a ver se havia alguma referência a isto na net e dei de caras com uma óptima novidade 

*Esquilo no Parque José Gomes Ferreira, Lisboa*






http://jumento.blogspot.com/2010/01/umas-no-cravo-e-outras-tantas-na_25.html
http://jumento.blogspot.com/2009/08/umas-no-cravo-e-outras-na-ferradura_26.html


Este post é de Janeiro de 2010, mas no mesmo blog há outro post de Agosto de 2009 com outra foto de um esquilo no parque José Gomes Ferreira (também conhecido por Matinha de Alvalade).

Não fazia ideia que existiam esquilos fora do parque de Monsanto e as imediações mais próximas (Ajuda, Restelo,...).

Como é que foi lá parar? 

Há um ano mandei um email à CML com sugestão de transferência de alguns animais para os diversos parques de Lisboa e responderam-me que não podiam fazer isso, que era responsabilidade do ICNB. 
Não deram nenhuma dica que já existiam neste parque, é possível que nem tenham conhecimento.

O que significa que terá sido alguém a fazer esta brincadeira (coisa que diga-se de passagem já tive vontade várias vezes ).

A ver como a coisa progride. Se são suficientes para criar uma população estável, ou pelo contrário é apenas um animal ou dois que ali foram soltos por alguém e que estarão condenados a desaparecer com o tempo... 


PS: As duas fotos parecem ser do mesmo animal (tem uma marca junto à boca).

PS2: Afinal as duas fotos foram tiradas exactamente no mesmo tronco e ao mesmo animal. O dono do blog simplesmente decidiu fazer post de uma delas uns meses depois


----------



## João Pedro (29 Abr 2012 às 23:52)

Vi um hoje de manhã no Parque de Vidago! Que giro!  Estava curioso e não arredou pé quando nos viu. Infelizmente a excitação foi tanta que me esqueci de fotografar!


----------



## Aled (3 Mai 2012 às 18:54)

Muito interessante. Moro perto de Monsanto, Lisboa, faço os meus treinos de corrida lá, onde frequentemente avistava esquilos vermelhos, alguns atropelados nas estradas. De há dois anos para cá, desapareceram. O que estará a acontecer?
Álvaro (Aled)


----------



## Seattle92 (4 Mai 2012 às 10:38)

Afinal não sou o único.

Há cerca de um ano que não vejo nenhum. Já há uns 2 ou 3 meses que não ando por lá, mas antes disso ia quase todos os fins de semana (durante o verão e outono) e não vi nenhum.

Antes disso via um esquilo ou mais em cerca de 70% das visitas a Monsanto. 


Será que foi uma epidemia que "limpou" a população completa? 
Quando se tem uma população assim tão isolada e geneticamente idêntica (todos descendiam de um grupo fundador de 14 animais) corre-se esse risco.

Se for verdade, espero que não fiquem a lamentar-se e façam uma nova reintrodução.


----------



## João Pedro (5 Mai 2012 às 00:30)

Este jeitoso fotografei-o em Leonte (PN Peneda-Gerês) em 2007.


----------



## Seattle92 (5 Mai 2012 às 18:05)

Está com um ar preocupado nesta última


----------



## João Pedro (6 Mai 2012 às 00:49)

Estava a pensar no Inverno que se aproximava!


----------



## Seattle92 (29 Mai 2012 às 17:34)

No site biodiversity4all.org apareceram registos de observações no parque de Monsanto, pode ser que ainda andem por lá.

Seja como for tenho quase a certeza que alguma epidemia terá dizimado grande parte da população. Continuo a não ver nenhum nas visitas que faço ao parque e mesmo os seus vestígios (pinhas roídas de uma forma muito característica, buracos escavados no chão para guardar os pinhões) diminuíram imenso.


----------



## belem (29 Mai 2012 às 18:24)

Ainda há questão de poucos meses, vi um esquilo atropelado na Avenida Das Descobertas, no Restelo.

Mas quando for mesmo ao parque, vou estar mais atento.


----------



## Seattle92 (26 Jul 2012 às 23:18)

Mais uma indicação que ainda andam por lá...






http://motaocolo.blogspot.pt/


----------



## I_Pereira (14 Set 2012 às 03:37)

Ao 3º avistamento lá consegui fotografar um na aldeia, em Agosto


----------



## Seattle92 (8 Out 2012 às 10:42)

Vi um atropelado em Belém este fim de semana. Não foi uma visão bonita, mas pelo menos é sinal que andam por lá.


----------



## Seattle92 (21 Out 2012 às 20:11)

Finalmente voltei a vê-los por Monsanto. 

Vi uns 4 junto a uma zona de carvalhos cerquinho. Um deles era bem pequeno ainda.

Deve ser uma boa altura para se ser esquilo. Os carvalho estão completamente cheios de bolotas. Não há austeridade para aqueles lados 












PS: As minhas fotos são uma vergonha ao pé das do Ivo Pereira


----------



## MSantos (22 Out 2012 às 22:31)

Ainda não tinha visto estas fotos *I_Pereira*, esquilo muito bem apanhado.


----------



## Seattle92 (2 Nov 2012 às 19:03)

Em Monsanto, escondido mas... com o rabo de fora


----------



## Rainstorm (2 Nov 2012 às 19:15)

Tenho começado a ver cada vez mais aqui pela zona (estou a falar de zonas de bosque e matas), apesar de me parecer ter visto um á umas semanas aqui num parque perto!


----------



## CptRena (2 Nov 2012 às 21:02)

Boas

Eu acho que vi um a atravessar a estrada nuns pinhais aqui perto. Será que era um esquilo? Pela forma de caminhar parecia mesmo, e era relativamente pequeno.

Cumprimentos


----------



## Seattle92 (2 Nov 2012 às 21:48)

Rainstorm disse:


> Tenho começado a ver cada vez mais aqui pela zona (estou a falar de zonas de bosque e matas), apesar de me parecer ter visto um á umas semanas aqui num parque perto!



Que zona? Massamá???

Podes dar alguns detalhes sobre essas observações? 

Não tinha qualquer ideia de haverem esquilos na zona de Lisboa (com a excepção do parque de Monsanto).


----------



## Seattle92 (2 Nov 2012 às 21:49)

CptRena disse:


> Boas
> 
> Eu acho que vi um a atravessar a estrada nuns pinhais aqui perto. Será que era um esquilo? Pela forma de caminhar parecia mesmo, e era relativamente pequeno.
> 
> Cumprimentos



Na Gafanha? Não vejo porque não. Já há uns bons anos que a espécie se encontra por essa zona.


----------



## CptRena (3 Nov 2012 às 00:46)

Seattle92 disse:


> Na Gafanha? Não vejo porque não. Já há uns bons anos que a espécie se encontra por essa zona.



Afirmativo. Na Gafanha da Nazaré, nas matas perto do Santuário de Schoenstatt.
Obrigado pela confirmação da possibilidade de existência destes bichinhos fofos , aqui na região.


----------



## lreis (10 Mar 2013 às 18:31)

CptRena disse:


> Afirmativo. Na Gafanha da Nazaré, nas matas perto do Santuário de Schoenstatt.
> Obrigado pela confirmação da possibilidade de existência destes bichinhos fofos , aqui na região.



Não faço ideia se já existe ou não confirmação de exemplares de esquilo que ultrapassassem o rio Tejo, por via de crescimento natural destas populações.
De qualquer forma, obtive ontem a informação de fonte segura de diversas observações durante já este ano, no território dos concelhos de Mação e Abrantes, junto ao Tejo (margem Norte).
Fiquei com a dúvida se já existem ou não observações a Sul deste rio, sendo que será interessante perceber este ano e nos próximos ,de avistamentos no eixo dos concelhos a Sul, começando em Niza e até ao baixo Tejo.
Outra questão: existem dados sobre o desenvolvimento de populações de predadores, mais associados ao crescimento natural da populção de esquilos em Portugal?


----------



## Seattle92 (11 Mar 2013 às 15:27)

^^



F_R disse:


> Há uns tempos aqui na zona de Abrantes passou me um animal a frente do carro e mal saiu da estrada subiu um pinheiro com uma grande velocidade, uma cauda grande. Disse a uns colegas que seria um esquilo, será que podia mesmo ser? É que nunca mais o vi e passo lá todos os dias





F_R disse:


> Pode não ser relevante, mas é só para informar que era no concelho de Abrantes mas já a sul do Tejo
> 
> Não sei se esta informação servirá para alguma coisa



Há mais de um ano tivemos esta descrição aqui no tópico. Fora isso nunca mais encontrei informações sobre o assunto.


----------



## Seattle92 (11 Mar 2013 às 15:32)

lreis disse:


> Outra questão: existem dados sobre o desenvolvimento de populações de predadores, mais associados ao crescimento natural da populção de esquilos em Portugal?



Já muitas vezes pensei nisso, infelizmente nunca vi nenhum estudo sobre o tema.

Esta espécie pode ser a base alimentar de uma enorme variedade de mamíferos e aves de rapina. Mas não temos dados sobre as consequências da sua recolonização nas restantes espécies.

Há uma pequena excepção, pelo que li as martas começaram (ou recomeçaram) a aparecer no norte do país mais ou menos pela mesma altura que os esquilos. Pelo menos em relação a esta espécie parece haver uma ligação óbvia.


----------



## DMigueis (11 Mar 2013 às 21:29)

Seattle92 disse:


> Já muitas vezes pensei nisso, infelizmente nunca vi nenhum estudo sobre o tema.
> 
> Esta espécie pode ser a base alimentar de uma enorme variedade de mamíferos e aves de rapina. Mas não temos dados sobre as consequências da sua recolonização nas restantes espécies.
> 
> Há uma pequena excepção, pelo que li as martas começaram (ou recomeçaram) a aparecer no norte do país mais ou menos pela mesma altura que os esquilos. Pelo menos em relação a esta espécie parece haver uma ligação óbvia.



Essa relação não é, à partida, assim tão óbvia. São muitos os factores que podem influenciar a distribuição de uma espécie, seja ela qual for. E o facto de o esquilo estar presente, e seja uma potencial presa da marta, isso não quer dizer que a marta a consiga caçar, ou pelo menos, com facilidade. Há muito a ter em conta.

Mas o facto de haver essa relação, já é qualquer coisa, e não deixa nunca de ser uma tese plausível.


----------



## CptRena (11 Mar 2013 às 21:37)

Li há uns tempos esta notícia

http://www.ptjornal.com/20130306145...odem-ser-resolvidos-pela-marta.html?showall=1

Após os posts anteriores me acendou uma luz que já tinha ouvido falar disto (esquilos e martas) algures


----------



## Seattle92 (11 Mar 2013 às 23:03)

DMigueis disse:


> Essa relação não é, à partida, assim tão óbvia. São muitos os factores que podem influenciar a distribuição de uma espécie, seja ela qual for. E o facto de o esquilo estar presente, e seja uma potencial presa da marta, isso não quer dizer que a marta a consiga caçar, ou pelo menos, com facilidade. Há muito a ter em conta.
> 
> Mas o facto de haver essa relação, já é qualquer coisa, e não deixa nunca de ser uma tese plausível.



Bem, que o esquilo é presa comum da marta é mais que conhecido. Não digo que em Portugal tenham feito esse estudo, até porque que provavelmente nem há nenhum estudo sobre a marta no nosso país. Seja como for no resto da Europa a ligação entre as duas espécies está mais que documentada.

Quando falei em relação óbvia, referia-me ao facto de ambas as espécies terem começado a aparecer no norte de Portugal mais ou menos na mesma altura (final dos anos 80, princípios de 90).

Se em habitats em que ambas as espécies existem, uma é presa e outra predador e se por cá o predador começou a aparecer pouco depois da presa... 
Parece-me uma ligação óbvia.

Não digo com isto que a distribuição da marta vá acompanhar totalmente (ou nem sequer perto disso) a do esquilo.


----------



## Seattle92 (11 Mar 2013 às 23:06)

CptRena disse:


> Li há uns tempos esta notícia
> 
> http://www.ptjornal.com/20130306145...odem-ser-resolvidos-pela-marta.html?showall=1
> 
> Após os posts anteriores me acendou uma luz que já tinha ouvido falar disto (esquilos e martas) algures



Excelente notícia. Nada como deixar a natureza tratar dos seus próprios equilíbrios. 

Claro q uma pequena ajuda humana tb pode ser indispensável em casos de pragas, mas muitas vezes a própria natureza tem a solução.).


----------



## lreis (13 Mar 2013 às 17:05)

Seattle92 disse:


> Excelente notícia. Nada como deixar a natureza tratar dos seus próprios equilíbrios.
> 
> Claro q uma pequena ajuda humana tb pode ser indispensável em casos de pragas, mas muitas vezes a própria natureza tem a solução.).



Agardeço a informação.
Relativamente ao esquilo a Sul, fico agora com a curiosidade de antever a margem de progressão da população, nos habitats existentes a Sul.
A referência a observações de marta a Norte, podem servir para se estar mais alerta à dinâmica de evolução deste população animal.
Quem sabe até alguém pegar na matéria e esboçar um esquiço de distribuição da espécie, se isto "tiver pés para andar"?


----------



## Seattle92 (13 Mar 2013 às 17:37)

A progressão a sul do Tejo não será tão rápida como até agora. Não há grandes dúvidas acerca disso. As manchas florestais de uma e outra área são incomparáveis.

Mesmo assim diria que não serão os distritos de Portalegre/Santarém que irão parar a colonização a sul. 

Talvez Évora e Beja se tornem mais difíceis. Mas também quando já estiverem a essas latitudes terão na zona da costa (distrito de Setúbal) uma infinidade de pinheiros mansos para aproveitarem


----------



## lreis (14 Mar 2013 às 22:29)

Seattle92 disse:


> Talvez Évora e Beja se tornem mais difíceis. Mas também quando já estiverem a essas latitudes terão na zona da costa (distrito de Setúbal) uma infinidade de pinheiros mansos para aproveitarem



Tomando essa linha de raciocínio, será provavelmente assim.
Eu diria que a progressão para Sul, vai ter dois vectores de progressão em função do coberto florestal: um pelo interior e outro pelo litoral. 
Se calhar o interior até será mais favorável que o litoral, isto porque se passará do distrito de Portalegre, onde ainda vão existindo resinosas (essencialmente Pb), para um hiato no distrito de Évora e da albufeira do Alqueva onde de facto não existem muitas resinosas, para finalmente se entrar no corredor de Beja, em redor do Guadiana, pejado de pinheiro manso, até quase à foz no Algarve.
O litoral se calhar não será mais favorável: percorrendo o distrito de Santarém e o de Setúbal, culminado nas margens do Sado, vai havendo uma boa percentagem de pinhal manso e bravo, mas passando a Serra do Cercal para baixo, tenho ideia que as resinosas diminuem muito, e depois aparece a albufeira da barragem de Santa Clara e o maciço de Monchique pejado de eucaliptos, que deverá ser um forte desafio para o esquilo.
Estaremos atentos para a progressão.


----------



## Seattle92 (15 Mar 2013 às 11:31)

Pois, mas ainda demorará uns anitos


----------



## lreis (15 Mar 2013 às 23:19)

Seattle92 disse:


> Pois, mas ainda demorará uns anitos



Sim, tomando o tempo de progressão entre Trás os Montes e a linha do Tejo, temos um diferencial de cerca de 30 anos.
Se calhar serão mais 30...


----------



## Seattle92 (26 Set 2013 às 19:43)

Em relação a progressão da espécie para sul.

Exatamente há um ano atrás meti aqui a indicação de observações da espécie na zona sul do parque de Serra D'Aire e Candeeiros. Era a zona mais a sul que conhecia.

Recentemente vi indicações de observações de esquilos na serra de Montejunto. Já são uns 15 km mais para sul.

Será esta a fronteira natural da espécie neste momento?


----------



## DMigueis (27 Jan 2014 às 15:22)

https://www.facebook.com/pages/O-esquilo-vermelho-em-Portugal/547722785306913

Está a ser realizado um estudo sobre o esquilo-vermelho em Portugal. Mais informações nesta página do facebook


----------



## MSantos (27 Jan 2014 às 15:29)

DMigueis disse:


> https://www.facebook.com/pages/O-esquilo-vermelho-em-Portugal/547722785306913
> 
> Está a ser realizado um estudo sobre o esquilo-vermelho em Portugal. Mais informações nesta página do facebook



Estudo interessante. I LIKE IT


----------



## lreis (28 Jan 2014 às 17:35)

MSantos disse:


> Estudo interessante. I LIKE IT



Parabéns, muito interessante.
Será que este modelo não podia ser alargado para outras espécies animais?
Cada espécie é um referencial e se calhar existem prós e contras a ter em conta, mas no global a ideia é simples e bem conseguida.


----------



## Seattle92 (6 Mar 2014 às 15:26)

Ainda em relação à tal página do facebook, vamos ver se com esta notícia o projecto ganha algum fulgor. 



> *Onde está o esquilo? É o que investigadora da Universidade de Aveiro tenta descobrir*
> 
> O pequeno esquilo-vermelho já povoou todo o país, há muitos séculos. Mas com os bosques a caírem para que a sua madeira levasse os portugueses para outras paragens, o pequeno bicho perdeu o seu habitat e desapareceu. Entretanto voltou mas por onde andará? É isso que um estudo da Universidade de Aveiro pretende descobrir.
> 
> ...


http://www.publico.pt/local/noticia...ersidade-de-aveiro-tenta-descobrir-1627258#/0


----------



## Thomar (6 Mar 2014 às 15:27)

DMigueis disse:


> https://www.facebook.com/pages/O-esquilo-vermelho-em-Portugal/547722785306913
> 
> Está a ser realizado um estudo sobre o esquilo-vermelho em Portugal. Mais informações nesta página do facebook



Notícia do jornal Público hoje sobre este estudo.



> Onde está o esquilo? É o que investigadora da Universidade de Aveiro tenta descobrir
> 
> Projecto Esquilo-Vermelho em Portugal procura testemunhos de quem viu o animal para um estudo.


----------



## james (7 Mar 2014 às 11:34)

Thomar disse:


> Notícia do jornal Público hoje sobre este estudo.



  Aqui no Minho , felizmente , o esquilo está com uma boa área de distribuição novamente .  Aliás , penso que nunca se extinguiu .

Eu próprio já avistei esquilos na Serra do Gerês e em dois pontos distintos do concelho de Guimarães .


----------



## Seattle92 (7 Mar 2014 às 17:02)

Os primeiros relatos de observações de esquilos no século passado surgiram nos anos 80. Acho que a espécie esteve mesmo extinta em todo o território.


Bastou aquela notícia no jornal para a página duplicar os likes e aparecerem vários comentários a reportar observações. Inclusive uma pessoa de um localidade de Mação, mesmo junto ao Tejo a dizer que nessa zona são muito comuns já há alguns anos. 
Quase de certeza que já temos a espécie do lado sul do Tejo nessa zona. 

A criadora do estudo devia apostar na "publicidade" junto ao resto dos media. Uma reportagem de poucos segundos num telejornal ia fazer disparar os relatos na página.


----------



## james (7 Mar 2014 às 17:18)

Seattle92 disse:


> Os primeiros relatos de observações de esquilos no século passado surgiram nos anos 80. Acho que a espécie esteve mesmo extinta em todo o território.
> 
> 
> Bastou aquela notícia no jornal para a página duplicar os likes e aparecerem vários comentários a reportar observações. Inclusive uma pessoa de um localidade de Mação, mesmo junto ao Tejo a dizer que nessa zona são muito comuns já há alguns anos.
> ...



No Gerês , pelo menos , não acredito mesmo nada que o esquilo alguma vez se tenha extinguido .  

Tinha um habitat privilegiado , em boa parte nunca foi destruido , não tinha propriamente uma caça direcionada , por que carga de água teria desaparecido por completo ?  Só se tivesse decidido emigrar , como faz agora  e desde sempre muito boa gente . 

Aliás , só agora é que comecei a  ouvir histórias de que o esquilo terá estado extinto , sempre ouvi dizer que o esquilo desapareceu de muitas zonas , é certo , mas pelo menos no Norte e nas zonas mais recônditas nunca terá desaparecido .

Acho que invenção é que o esquilo esteve extinto e , de repente  , apareceu outra vez .


----------



## Seattle92 (7 Mar 2014 às 18:59)

O facto de nenhum trabalho de investigação no século 19 indicar a existência da espécie em Portugal leva-nos a pensar isso.

Além do Gerês há outras zonas do país que nunca deixaram de ter floresta e no entanto o animal desapareceu e só começou a ser visto nas ultimas duas décadas. Porque carga de água desapareceu nesses sitios? Não sei. Pouca floresta no território, populações afastadas entre si, caça para peles e alimentação, epidemias,...

Podemos fazer o mesmo exercício com a situação actual. De certo que há zonas a sul do Tejo que sempre tiveram floresta durante os últimos séculos. Alguma vez alguém viu um esquilo a sul do Tejo? Estão todos escondidos ou efectivamente não existem? E assim sendo porque carga de água foram embora?


----------



## james (7 Mar 2014 às 19:22)

Seattle92 disse:


> O facto de nenhum trabalho de investigação no século 19 indicar a existência da espécie em Portugal leva-nos a pensar isso.
> 
> Além do Gerês há outras zonas do país que nunca deixaram de ter floresta e no entanto o animal desapareceu e só começou a ser visto nas ultimas duas décadas. Porque carga de água desapareceu nesses sitios? Não sei. Pouca floresta no território, populações afastadas entre si, caça para peles e alimentação, epidemias,...
> 
> Podemos fazer o mesmo exercício com a situação actual. De certo que há zonas a sul do Tejo que sempre tiveram floresta durante os últimos séculos. Alguma vez alguém viu um esquilo a sul do Tejo? Estão todos escondidos ou efectivamente não existem? E assim sendo porque carga de água foram embora?



 O esquilo é um animal que gosta de florestas de arvores de folha caduca , especialmente carvalhais , por isso existe e sempre existiu principalmente no Norte . 

Nunca vi nenhum estudo que demonstrasse categóricamente que o esquilo esteve extinto , há quem suponha que ele esteve extinto , eu discordo .


----------



## supercell (7 Mar 2014 às 20:57)

Está a decorrer um estudo sobre o esquilo vermelho em Portugal na Universidade de Aveiro, leiam o artigo e também podem responder a umas questões simples para ajudar no estudo. 

http://www.publico.pt/local/noticia/onde-esta-o-esquilo-e-o-que-investigadora-da-universidade-de-aveiro-tenta-descobrir-1627258#/0


----------



## João Pedro (13 Mar 2014 às 22:28)

Já contribuíram? Eu já! Com 4 avistamentos!


----------



## Seattle92 (16 Abr 2014 às 14:22)

Na página do facebook já aqui referida, parece que temos a primeira observação do esquilo a sul do rio Tejo.  Carregueira, Chamusca. 

Está feito, se já atravessaram o Tejo é só continuar


----------



## MSantos (16 Abr 2014 às 16:40)

Seattle92 disse:


> Na página do facebook já aqui referida, parece que temos a primeira observação do esquilo a sul do rio Tejo.  Carregueira, Chamusca.
> 
> Está feito, se já atravessaram o Tejo é só continuar



Boa notícia. 

A progressão a Sul do Tejo vai ser mais difícil porque não existe tanta continuidade do coberto arbóreo como a Norte, mas não é impossível.


----------



## Seattle92 (19 Abr 2014 às 21:52)

> *Antena 2 Ciência*
> 
> Extintos durante séculos, os esquilos estão de regresso a Portugal e a Universidade de Aveiro quer saber quantos são e onde são os seus habitats.
> 
> http://www.rtp.pt/play/p783/e150596/antena2-ciencia



Link para um programa da Antena 2 onde um investigador da Universidade de Aveiro fala da extinção do esquilo em Portugal, do seu regresso e da expansão para sul.

Pelo meio conta a história de um mulher que lhe contou que aparecem esquilos na quinta na zona de Cascais. Cascais? Nunca ouvi falar da espécie por esses lados.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Abr 2014 às 12:16)

Seattle92 disse:


> Pelo meio conta a história de um mulher que lhe contou que aparecem esquilos na quinta na zona de Cascais. Cascais? Nunca ouvi falar da espécie por esses lados.



Grande surpresa, agora estou curioso, gostava mesmo saber o local exacto dessa tal quinta, visto ser na minha zona.


----------



## godzila (1 Mai 2014 às 21:30)

Boa noite, decidi compilar os meus melhores registos do esquilo vermelho e editar um (minidocumentário) sobre esta espécie.
Espero que gostem...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lQT-24Irse0


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Mai 2014 às 00:16)

godzila disse:


> Boa noite, decidi compilar os meus melhores registos do esquilo vermelho e editar um (minidocumentário) sobre esta espécie.
> Espero que gostem...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lQT-24Irse0



Muitos parabéns, imagens espectaculares!


----------



## Seattle92 (4 Mai 2014 às 16:35)

Excelente. Foi gravado em que zona?


----------



## godzila (5 Mai 2014 às 21:44)

Todas as filmagens foram feitas junto á margem sul da barragem de santa luzia, entre a povoação de casal da lapa e a barragem.


----------



## DaniFR (10 Dez 2015 às 18:03)

Esquilo na Mata Nacional de Vale de Canas, Coimbra:






Foto de @umpingodeluz


----------



## Miguel Isidoro (24 Ago 2016 às 18:34)

Seattle92 disse:


> Obrigado pelo link. Já conhecia esse estudo, é pena já ser antigo. Actualmente a espécie já ocupa metade do país.
> 
> Uma parte interessante desse estudo é a dieta do esquilo vermelho. Ao contrário do que se podia pensar, os esquilos comem acima de tudo pinhas.
> 
> ...




Referiu um aspecto que acho muito importante; a importância dos pinhais para o esquilo vermelho.

É que, se acreditarmos em informações veiculadas em Inglaterra, o esquilo vermelho, contrariamente ao cinzento, nem sequer se alimenta de bolotas!

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/earth/wildlife/5094455/Reds-versus-greys-squirrel-facts.html


----------



## Miguel Isidoro (24 Ago 2016 às 18:48)

Seattle92 disse:


> Interessante, vendo no google earth (não conheço muito bem Viseu), o parque Aquilino Ribeiro situa-se bem no centro da cidade e sem nenhum corredor ecológico (ou pelo menos uma boa fileira de árvores) a ligar ao exterior ou a outros parques. Para lá terem chegado os animais andaram uns bons quarteirões pelos passeios ou telhados de Viseu.
> 
> É muito positivo ver os esquilos a ocuparem muitos parques e jardins no meio das nossas cidades, pelo que sei no norte já é bastante comum. É sem dúvida uma mais valia para esses espaços. Dá uma vida diferente e atrai mais visitantes (nomeadamente crianças).
> 
> ...



Vivi durante muitos anos no Luxemburgo e lá são muito numerosos, tanto em áreas florestais como em jardins, parques etc.

Talvez isso tenha a ver com o tipo de árvores plantadas (?), no Luxemburgo creio que consomem principalmente sementes de faias (Fagus sylvatica) e pinhões de várias espécies de Pinus mas sobretudo de Picea abies.


----------



## Micael Gonçalves (2 Jul 2017 às 23:09)

Boas, este tópico tem estado parado, só agora notei que existe, queria só mencionar os meus avistamentos, já vi esquilos várias vezes pela zona de Montemor-o-Velho e mais recentemente, na Figueira da Foz perto da zona industrial.
Vi também sinais deles o ano passado nas matas da Tocha (fui aos míscaros), na altura não me apercebi que era sinal da presença dos esquilos, pinhas desfeitas, como mostra num vídeo aqui mencionado.


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Nov 2017 às 19:14)

*ESQUILOS VOLTARAM AO ALENTEJO*

Os esquilos estão de volta ao Alentejo e, aos poucos, reconquistam o seu espaço em Portugal, e o Alentejo não é exceção.

De norte a sul de Portugal já foram avistados cerca de 1440 esquilos – estiveram extintos em Portugal durantes umas centenas de anos – o que representa um crescimento desde os anos 80, data que marcou o regresso às florestas nacionais.

Tendo sido observados alguns espécimes no Alto Alentejo, mas também em Mértola, bem mais a sul, já há registo de uma observação.

A monitorização tem estado a cargo do Departamento de Biologia (DBio) da Universidade de Aveiro (UA) e as observações têm por base a cidadania ativa, ou seja, a cidadãos que enviam fotos e informação de observações de esquilos no território nacional.

Se avistar algum esquilo vermelho pode partilhar essa informação na página de Facebook do projeto Esquilo Vermelho.

https://tribunaalentejo.pt/artigos/esquilos-voltaram-ao-alentejo


----------



## VimDePantufas (6 Dez 2017 às 17:41)

*Portugueses já contribuiram com 1.800 registos para sabermos onde há esquilos*

http://www.wilder.pt/seja-um-natura...1800-registos-para-sabermos-onde-ha-esquilos/


----------



## cepp1 (7 Dez 2017 às 13:42)

tenho visto imensos no pinhal de Leiria a passar a estrada entre Pataias e a Nazaré


----------



## João Pedro (29 Ago 2018 às 22:22)

Já colocadas no tópico da biodiversidade, mas havendo um tópico dedicado à espécie, cá ficam também 




Red Squirrel (_Sciurus vulgaris_). Penoita Woods, 09-10-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Red Squirrel (_Sciurus vulgaris_). Penoita Woods, 09-10-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Red Squirrel (_Sciurus vulgaris_). Penoita Woods, 09-10-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## MSantos (30 Ago 2018 às 12:48)

Boas fotos, esquilo muito bem apanhado @João Pedro  !


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Ago 2018 às 13:13)

Aqui na zona de São Mamede, Serra d'Aire começam a ser frequentes... por vezes vêem-se mortos atropelados na estrada.


----------



## João Pedro (30 Ago 2018 às 21:47)

MSantos disse:


> Boas fotos, esquilo muito bem apanhado @João Pedro  !


Obrigado Miguel! Foi um "namoro" ainda prolongado, devo ter estado ali um bom quarto de hora a fotografá-lo. É que ele teve a infeliz ideia de fugir para um pinheiro isolado...


----------



## João Pedro (30 Ago 2018 às 21:49)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Aqui na zona de São Mamede, Serra d'Aire começam a ser frequentes... por vezes vêem-se mortos atropelados na estrada.


Admira-me como é que um bicho tão rápido se deixa apanhar por um carro. Cá pra mim é mesmo "caça" ao esquilo feita por alguns condutores...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (30 Ago 2018 às 22:08)

João Pedro disse:


> Já colocadas no tópico da biodiversidade, mas havendo um tópico dedicado à espécie, cá ficam também
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gosto tanto!  Acho uns bichanos muito simpáticos, a relação mais próxima que tive com um foi em Londres, no Hyde Park  Belíssimas fotos como sempre João

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (30 Ago 2018 às 22:19)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Gosto tanto!  Acho uns bichanos muito simpáticos, a relação mais próxima que tive com um foi em Londres, no Hyde Park  Belíssimas fotos como sempre João
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


São tão giros!  Adoro-os! Havias de me ter visto quando vi este... parecia um puto aos saltos! 

Eu tive um encontro bastante próximo com um em Washington; estávamos a fazer um piquenique e um deles aproximou-se, são aos montes por lá. Eu, naturalmente, dei-lhe qualquer coisa, já não me lembro o quê, e quando lhe tentei fazer uma festa levei uma valente dentada...  Pobre e mal agradecido... 

Obrigado Ricardo


----------



## remember (30 Ago 2018 às 23:01)

João Pedro disse:


> Já colocadas no tópico da biodiversidade, mas havendo um tópico dedicado à espécie, cá ficam também
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Não há muito mais a escrever, fantásticas!


----------



## João Pedro (1 Set 2018 às 09:30)

remember disse:


> Não há muito mais a escrever, fantásticas!


Obrigado!  Tenho de saudades de os ver, tenho de ir "à caça"...


----------



## Thomar (27 Mai 2020 às 12:36)

*Más notícias:*


*Investigadores identificam vírus que está a afetar mortalmente esquilos em Portugal*
_MadreMedia / Lusa_
_27 mai 2020 11:55_
_Atualidade_


_Uma equipa multidisciplinar liderada por investigadores do Centro de Investigação em Biodiversidade e Recursos Genéticos (CIBIO-InBIO), da Universidade do Porto, identificou um vírus que está a infetar e "afetar mortalmente" esquilos em Portugal, foi hoje anunciado.






Em comunicado, o CIBIO-InBIO avança hoje que o estudo, publicado na revista Transboundary and Emerging Diseases, identificou, pela primeira vez, um “adenovírus” que está a afetar a população de esquilo-vermelho (Sciurus vulgaris) e que é “diferente do existente na Europa”.

O instituto explica que o esquilo-vermelho se extinguiu em Portugal no século XVI devido à destruição e fragmentação dos ‘habitats’ florestais, mas que, desde a década de 1980, se têm vindo a expandir novamente, “tanto por processos naturais como através de projetos de reintrodução”.

Apesar desta ser uma boa notícia, a população de esquilos está sob uma “forte ameaça”, assegura o CIBIO-InBIO, acrescentando que em diversos países europeus, como Itália, Alemanha e no Reino Unido, a população tem “sofrido mortalidades significativas devido à presença de um adenovírus que provoca infeções respiratórias e gastrointestinais”.

Nesse sentido, a equipa de investigadores isolou e sequenciou um adenovírus num esquilo-vermelho morto com sinais clínicos e quadro lesional, descritos por veterinários da Vetnatura e da Faculdade de Medicina Veterinária da Universidade de Lisboa, como “sendo sugestivos de infeção por este vírus”.

Citado no comunicado, João Corte-Real, o primeiro autor do estudo, refere que a sequenciação do vírus demonstrou que este é “muito diferente do detetado noutros países europeus”, sendo “praticamente idêntico” ao identificado nas populações de esquilo-vermelho da Coreia do Sul.

Por sua vez, Pedro Esteves e Joana Abrantes, autores seniores do estudo e investigadores do grupo Imunidade e Doenças Emergentes do CIBIO-InBIO, defendem que os resultados evidenciam a existência de “duas linhagens do vírus muito divergentes a circular” nas populações de esquilo-vermelho na Europa, questionando como terá esta linhagem “tão diferente” chegado a Portugal.

Também Pedro Beja, autor do artigo, considera que os resultados reforçam a “importância de monitorizar a presença deste e doutros vírus” nas populações de esquilo-vermelho em Portugal, de forma a que os programas de reintrodução da espécie tenham “sucesso”.

“Este trabalho vem demonstrar a importância da caracterização de vírus em circulação na natureza uma vez que este conhecimento é fundamental para identificar possíveis ameaças para os animais selvagens e domésticos, mas também para o homem”, defende o instituto da Universidade do Porto._


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (27 Mai 2020 às 13:04)

Thomar disse:


> *Más notícias:*
> 
> 
> *Investigadores identificam vírus que está a afetar mortalmente esquilos em Portugal*
> ...


Coitados dos esquilos! Agora também já sofrem com um vírus...


----------



## marcoguarda (31 Mai 2020 às 12:36)

Apesar das notícias tristes que partilharam mais acima, hoje de manhã consegui um registo aqui bem no centro da cidade!
Não percebo porque é que o vídeo ficou a 480p quando ele tem muito boa qualidade....


----------



## marcoguarda (18 Out 2020 às 19:53)

Deixo aqui mais um vídeo destes simpáticos bichos aqui na zona de Leiria, filmado por mim


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Out 2020 às 20:53)

Vi pela 1ª vez na vida, um esquilo, que estava em cima de um carvalho, a comer bolotas, e estive quase 10 minutos a olhar para ele, de tímido não tinha nada.


----------



## MSantos (18 Out 2020 às 21:01)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Vi pela 1ª vez na vida, um esquilo, que estava em cima de um carvalho, a comer bolotas, e estive quase 10 minutos a olhar para ele, de tímido não tinha nada.



Não sabia que já havia esquilos nessa zona!


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Out 2020 às 21:30)

MSantos disse:


> Não sabia que já havia esquilos nessa zona!



Ei já tinha ouvido relatos, que há uns 2 ou 3 anos, que eles andariam, numa zona de bosque denso, e com muito pinhal, não muito longe deste local, mas pode isto querer dizer que a sua população esteja a aumentar e a se expandirem.


----------



## belem (17 Mar 2021 às 12:45)

Mapa de avistamentos de esquilos (2017):






https://pt.euronews.com/2017/11/22/esquilos-reconquistam-portugal

Já chegaram ao Alentejo!
Aparentemente, existe alguma coincidência com os povoamentos florestais


----------

